# Jumping Critique- Video



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

Could you guys critique both of us? Do you think Desi has potential has a higher level jumper, and me too? It's only 2' I think. We are out of lessons, but we will be starting again in about 3 weeks. I know I need to stop moving my lower leg so much and her head is flying up in the air. I normally use a neck relaxer on her, but I didn't this time.


----------



## FutureRN (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm new and not a jumper so I may be wrong. But it looks like you are leaning too far forward before and after the jump. Other than that it looks good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

she doesn't look as relaxed as i would like for jumping. she is on a very short rein, tensely going with her head in the air, and rushes the first fence. The second fence you counter bend to before getting her eye on it. I'd be doing a bit more flat work and poles with this little mare before i'd go jumping around. That is just my opinion. 

What exactly is a "neck relaxer"? I've never heard of this before.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

In my opinion, she is bracing pretty bad against the bit. As soon as you made contact with the reins, she threw her head up. You can teach her to be softer in the mouth and hold her head better pretty easily. Start at a stand still, and put pressure on her mouth in a 'left, right, left, right' motion. What you're looking for is ANY drop in her head or give in her mouth. As soon as she gives you even a little tiny bit, release. Let her sit and think about that a minute. Then ask for it again. Keep doing this until she is willingly giving to the bit, and not bracing against it. Then, start the whole thing over at a walk. It will be a whole new thing at the trot and then the canter as well. I'm not a jumper, but regardless of discipline, a horse shouldn't be bracing against the bit, they should be soft and supple to it. Just my opinion.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tessa, that back-forth motion is called see-sawing, and you do not want to get "head down" with that method. Head down comes from the horse traveling correctly (the head will be correct when the body is correct); beyond that, see sawing the bit is a very bad thing to do. One, you are seesawing the horse's mouth, which is painful to the horse, and second the horse will start to weave its head back and forth in response. Heavily penalized in the ring and will ward off savvy buyers who look for that sort of thing. 
I will explain in more detail tomorrow; I want to bookmark this to come back to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe that comes from my western edumacation  You are right, see-sawing on a horses mouth is cruel. I'm not saying it needs to be a harsh cue at all, in western riding they usually refer to it as 'picking up' the reins. Once you reach the point of contact, your movement should be smooth and fair. Yes, you will get penalized in the ring because a horse in the ring should be fully trained, and I guess this is a training method. This may be an issue for a trainer to handle to retrain the horse. I don't think it would be too difficult for her though. This horse has learned to find it's own release by lifting his head this high, it's an avoidance behavior. I don't think a horse should ever be allowed to 'lean' on or brace against the bit like that. It often happens when a horse has not experienced enough fair, timely releases. Sometimes they haven't ever been released at all. Reading over my response again, I see that I did not explain that as well as I should have. Thanks


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

relax your heels and point your toes forwards. I've never heard of a "neck relaxer" before. Do you mean a martingale? To relax her back (her head is up because her back is tense), go on a circle and get an outside bend. Push her shoulders around the circle. Then do the same thin while your horse has no bend. Lastly do this with an inside bend. Do this at the walk and trot both directions. Also, try turns on the forehand and haunches to get her to relax.

Once you fix her position, then you can worry more about your position. For right now, I'd say work on your feet/heels, and get your leg under you- you have a chair seat. Lots of no stirrup work for you! Spend a bit more time on the flat and over poles before you continue jumping. This can prevent any bad habits or injuries you might get if you keep jumping/riding in this position. I can tell you from experience that jamming your heels like that can lead to rolling ankles and tendonitis.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This horse should not be jumping, IMO. She is tense, hollow, and rushing through the entire video. You need to focus on flatwork with her before you think about putting the speed bumps in. The neck relaxer (?) is most likely masking the problem, when it needs to be worked through so she can learn to carry herself better.


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

I think she is talking about draw reins when she says "neck relaxer". I saw watched another jumping video of this horse and it looks like draw reins to me. I could be wrong. 

I would also recommend lots and lots of riding without stirrups. In that other video your legs were moving around a lot.


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

They aren't draw reins, it's called a neck relaxer. It goes over their poll, through the bit, and down to the girth. I just recently started moving my legs over the weekend, so I was working on that.


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

I stand corrected. I looked it up this time. I've never heard of it. I guess I learned something new today.

"This training aid features soft elastic cord with a bit of give to use while lunging or riding. Teaches the horse to keep a relaxed head carriage."


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

Do you think she has potential for a higher level jumper?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

How high are you talking? 
It's really hard to tell what she's capable of right now; she's inverted, not using her body at all, and rushing the fence with no idea of timing or striding. She needs a ton more flatwork before she jumps again, and then it needs to be done correctly. 
Most able-bodied horses can jump 3'. Being able to do a course higher than that is partly training, partly ability.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> How high are you talking?
> It's really hard to tell what she's capable of right now; she's inverted, not using her body at all, and rushing the fence with no idea of timing or striding. She needs a ton more flatwork before she jumps again, and then it needs to be done correctly.
> Most able-bodied horses can jump 3'. Being able to do a course higher than that is partly training, partly ability.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know how high.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Could she go grand Prix? Probably not. Could she do 3'? Probably.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

First, I think you guys have a great bond. 

I can tell you haven't done much jumping for a while. She needs lots and lots of flat work. Build up that top line. Get her to use her body better. Work on getting her to move forward into the bit. It looks like she is used to being yanked on or something right off the bat. There was one point where she put her head down and she looked absolutely lovely!

Once you get these done, take another video. It's not fair to judge her abilities at this point. I agree, could she jump 3'...probably. Safely? No. She isn't really using her body to get over the fences and I dont' think she can yet.


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

P.s. I think most people would recognize the term Neck Stretcher better. 

It's a training TOOL but shouldn't be used for every ride. You and your horse both become reliant on it.


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

krisfulc said:


> First, I think you guys have a great bond.
> 
> I can tell you haven't done much jumping for a while. She needs lots and lots of flat work. Build up that top line. Get her to use her body better. Work on getting her to move forward into the bit. It looks like she is used to being yanked on or something right off the bat. There was one point where she put her head down and she looked absolutely lovely!
> 
> Once you get these done, take another video. It's not fair to judge her abilities at this point. I agree, could she jump 3'...probably. Safely? No. She isn't really using her body to get over the fences and I dont' think she can yet.


Thank you! I jump other horses 3 times a week...up to 4'3. Was it when we were coming up to the benches? She jumps 3' easily, so I think she could go higher, once we work on flat. Also, how can I move her forward on the bit? I don't ride/train any horses that have their head high like this, so sorry about the questions.


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

Yup. It was around 29 seconds. You are riding her forward, she lowers her head, focuses on what you are asking and jumps!


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

krisfulc said:


> Yup. It was around 29 seconds. You are riding her forward, she lowers her head, focuses on what you are asking and jumps!


Awesome! I will be taking dressage lessons from the lady in my other video. That was during our overnight camp, and we worked on first level dressage stuff. Like impulsion, being on the bit (she did wonderful for that!), extending and collecting, etc. 

ETA- She does jumping too, but she makes sure the horses are good on the flat, then starts jumping.


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

AND that stuff will do wonders for her body!!!!! And your core  Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

krisfulc said:


> AND that stuff will do wonders for her body!!!!! And your core  Good Luck and have fun!


Yes! Awesome, I will.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I envy your long legs! Your body position is fine, but you have to let go of your mare. Before you picked up your trot as your instructor was still speaking, you shortened your reins and then proceeded to keep a death grip on her on. Relax, she is not going to run away with you or go anywhere. She is very willing and looks quite sweet. Give both of yourselves more strides to establish some pace and rhythm at the canter before approaching the jump. Lengthen your reins, soften your hands, and work on getting her to relax at the canter. If her head goes up, raise your hands slightly to maintain a straight line from the bit to your elbows. You can practice this while doing flatwork, and while schooling jumps.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with everybody that says that you need to go back to ground work and get this mare giving to the bit as well as lifting her back. Once you have achieved that you could progress back to jumping.


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

I rode her yesterday, she was amazing! We did some jumping at the trot. She was on the bit the whole time for walk/trot! Her head is terrible at the canter, but I will be riding her today, so i'll work on that and take a video. How does my jumping position look in the video also? Thanks!


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

updownrider said:


> I envy your long legs! Your body position is fine, but you have to let go of your mare. Before you picked up your trot as your instructor was still speaking, you shortened your reins and then proceeded to keep a death grip on her on. Relax, she is not going to run away with you or go anywhere. She is very willing and looks quite sweet. Give both of yourselves more strides to establish some pace and rhythm at the canter before approaching the jump. Lengthen your reins, soften your hands, and work on getting her to relax at the canter. If her head goes up, raise your hands slightly to maintain a straight line from the bit to your elbows. You can practice this while doing flatwork, and while schooling jumps.


Thank you! I know, i'm getting too used to riding green crazy horses with a death grip on the reins.


----------

